

A new storage engine for MySQL: PostgreSQL - gmac
http://www.pinaraf.info/2013/03/my-post-engine-a-postgres-engine-for-mysql/
Code here: https://gitorious.org/my-post-engine/my-post-engine/trees/master<p>Seems a way off production. Still, as someone who loves Postgres, and shudders at the memory of MySQL, it makes me smile.
======
gmac
Code here: [https://gitorious.org/my-post-engine/my-post-
engine/trees/ma...](https://gitorious.org/my-post-engine/my-post-
engine/trees/master)

Seems a way off production. Still, as someone who loves Postgres, and shudders
at the memory of MySQL, it makes me smile. :)

------
Ovid
Finally, a decent storage engine for MySQL.

